# Maryland trout fishing



## Monello

It won't be long before DNR starts stocking trout in the local waters.  If the weather cooperates and it doesn't get too cold, we could see fish in the water by mid February.

Now's the time to get your gear in order.  Change out lines, sharpen hooks, replace lures and terminal tackle.

Anyone that wants to go out once they stock, PM me to see if we can find a place and time that is mutually agreeable.


----------



## Monello

*A link to the 2015 MD trout stocking schedule*

2015 trout stocking list


----------



## KingFish

I might give Calvert Cliffs pond a try.


----------



## lovinmaryland

This chick loves trout fishing at gilbert run


----------



## Monello

lovinmaryland said:


> This chick loves trout fishing at gilbert run



I know this spot.  I've caught a lot of trout from there and from the pier over by the boat house and boat ramp.


----------



## Monello

DNR to Begin Spring Trout Stocking in February



> Maryland Department of Natural Resources fisheries biologists will begin stocking rainbow and brown trout in early February, depending on stream, ground and weather conditions. By the start of summer, more than 337,000 trout will have been released in about 130 streams and lakes statewide.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I really want to give fly fishing a try this year.


----------



## Monello

Chris0nllyn said:


> I really want to give fly fishing a try this year.



PM me if you need any tips.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Monello said:


> PM me if you need any tips.


----------



## cricketmd

Monello said:


> It won't be long before DNR starts stocking trout in the local waters.  If the weather cooperates and it doesn't get too cold, we could see fish in the water by mid February.
> 
> Now's the time to get your gear in order.  Change out lines, sharpen hooks, replace lures and terminal tackle.
> 
> Anyone that wants to go out once they stock, PM me to see if we can find a place and time that is mutually agreeable.



Yeah!!!  Tis the season... I hate not being able to fish during winter, all I do is wake up in the middle of the night to keep rearranging my tackle box.


----------



## cricketmd

lovinmaryland said:


> This chick loves trout fishing at gilbert run



GREAT Job!!!!! Big Trout!! As a matter of fact that is the biggest fish I've ever seen pulled out of Gilbert Run! Good job!!!


----------



## Monello

cricketmd said:


> Yeah!!!  Tis the season... I hate not being able to fish during winter, all I do is wake up in the middle of the night to keep rearranging my tackle box.



We need to have a forum fishing day.  Either Calvert cliffs, hughsville pond or myrtle grove.


----------



## Shutout

When they stock Piney Run you can count on some stripers moving in and feasting on the trout.


----------



## RPMDAD

This is a useful fly fishing knot, and this tutorial is pretty good.

http://www.fishcrack.com/fishing-10...trongest-and-thinnest-knot-for-braid-to-mono/


----------



## Shutout

Chris0nllyn said:


> I really want to give fly fishing a try this year.



I would like to try it for panfish.


----------



## Monello

Panfish are fun with a fly rod.  Early in the year you can catch a lot with nymphs while fishing for trout.  Later in the year toss some poppers near the shore.  Bluegills can't help but attack poppers and they are great to watch them come up and slam a popper.  I've gotten 6 fish on 6 consecutive casts that way.


----------



## Shutout

Monello said:


> Panfish are fun with a fly rod.  Early in the year you can catch a lot with nymphs while fishing for trout.  Later in the year toss some poppers near the shore.  Bluegills can't help but attack poppers and they are great to watch them come up and slam a popper.  I've gotten 6 fish on 6 consecutive casts that way.


Thanks. I don't know much about fly fishing but I am going to give this a try in the spring. Ever catch crappies on a fly rod? Or perch?


----------



## Monello

It seems it's too cold to stock trout in any pond or lake right now.  The water's too hard and will probably stay that way for a few more weeks.


----------



## desertrat

Nice article about the trout fishing here today. Tail waters below Umcompahgre Rivers Ridgeway Dam have produced 32" Browns. The guy who the article features is a guide. Says he will usually just sit and watch the river for a couple hours before casting. The river will in a book soon by Terry Gunn. "The 50 Best tailwaters to Fly Fish".

Also they are ice fishing on the higher lakes and reservoirs. No thanks.


----------

